# Can Different Tegu Species Live Together?



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

I know keeping different species of anything together is usually frowned upon, but what about with similar tegus? I don't mean like an Argentine with a Colombian.. But what about an Argentine Red and an Argentine B&W? I've pretty much decided that i want a B&W, but i was just wondering in case sometime in the future when i have more room i decide to get a Red too.. It seems like their care requirements are similar enough. I've seen people post pictures of different tegus together, but i don't know if they live together or if it's just for the pic.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

I do not know about Colombians, but all of the Argentines can be kept together.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 25, 2008)

They can be kept together, but why would you want to? I know crosses are the big thing right now, but I don't know why. I think pure tegu lines look better anyway. Why not get another tegu that looks similar and make some great looking offspring?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

Mostly just because i like both and i think it would be nice to have one of each. not necessarily having to do with breeding.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 25, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> They can be kept together, but why would you want to? I know crosses are the big thing right now, but I don't know why. I think pure tegu lines look better anyway. Why not get another tegu that looks similar and make some great looking offspring?



I disagree. I think hybrid is an incorrect term and is used loosely. The Aryan race of tegus is not something I want to be a part of. I believe that the only way there are so many different types of tegus in the wild is crossbreeding. I'm not one to seperate members of the same family from generally the same areas just to "keep the lines of these people for which this Earth was created (Hitler 1942)"


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! That is one heck of an over-exaggeration. I can't believe you just compared me to Hitler! My God, people are entitled to an opinion. The Hitler comparison is so overused, it's become a joke. If you keep tossing that comparison around so loosely, you're going to destroy the impact of that word. He was a truly evil man who murdered millions, and just because you want to win an argument, you throw the name out there. Give me a break.

And, for the record, Hitler intended for only one Aryan race to exist. I'm not saying we should abolish all varieties of tegus. On the contrary. I'm saying we should preserve the purity of the bloodlines so that future generations can appreciate these beautiful animals as they once appeared in the wild. I DO NOT want to create a melting pot of indistinguishable lines that all look the same. If we go down the road it's going to be harder and harder to determine what's what. 

What if Bobby sold off some Giants or blues, and they got mixed with a regular Argentine? Then it got sold to you as a Giant or blue. You'd be annoyed right? So then you can agree that purity of genetic lines does serve a purpose. True, localities were likely created by cross breeding, but it happened as nature intended it. Not by the hands of mankind.

I can't believe I even responded to that. What nonsense.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok guys, lets slow down here a bit. 

Drew, you know personal attacks are not allowed on this site. And everyone is welcome to have an opinion, regardless of your view the Hitler comment is not needed.

As for the hybrids, there is only one species of Argentine tegu that is a different species, and that is the red tegu, all of the giants, normals and blues are the same species, but they are different locals.

If someone chooses to have a cross tegu, or breed crosses, then that is his or her choice. I do not want to cross mine, but that does not mean it is wrong not to, or make someone open for an attack here.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 26, 2008)

Whoa. I officially hate typing because it doesn't destinguish tone. I was just messom with you bro, and I didn't personally attack anyone. I believe that there should be pure lines of course just like dogs, but I believe in there crossing. I believe that puerto ricans and whites can have children, and japanese and blacks too. I don't see harm in crossing locales as long as their sale is represented truthfully. Sorry guys. Hitler was a joke.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 26, 2008)

ApriliaRufo: Yes, the internet sucks for that reason. Don't worry about it.

Since we're talking about animals, and not humans, let's stop making the comparison between the two, because it just leads to an argument. If someone wants to breed purebred German Shepherds, what does that have to do with bi-racial couples? Absolutely nothing.

Now, Bobby's a good guy, and wouldn't pull a fast one on his customers, but let's go back in time a few weeks. Do you remember the kid who got sold a Columbian as an Argentine? Well, what's to stop someone like that to sell mixed localities or species as something else to make a higher profit?

Mixing is fine, so long as the species is not endangered, but the problem is that these animals are not always documented, and that is where problems are encountered. I want future generations to be able to own and appreciate the species and localities that are available to us now. 

My biggest problem with crosses, is when breeders choose to make a cross out of threatened or endangered species so that they can sell them at a higher price. In that case, breeders should only breed same species to same species and do their best to preserve subspecies and their respective localities is possible.

-Chris


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 26, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> ApriliaRufo: Yes, the internet sucks for that reason. Don't worry about it.
> 
> Since we're talking about animals, and not humans, let's stop making the comparison between the two, because it just leads to an argument. If someone wants to breed purebred German Shepherds, what does that have to do with bi-racial couples? Absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said except for the humans and animals difference. I believe that making a distinguishing factor between the two gives people reasons to manipulate on of the two without consequence. I see no difference in humans and animals.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 26, 2008)

You're talking to a vegan. Believe me, I can appreciate the value of animals.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 26, 2008)

I have my female red with my B&W male... I dont see anything wrong with it.. If They wenrt ment to be bred together..Then they wouldnt mate..


----------



## AB^ (Mar 26, 2008)

Lexi said:


> I have my female red with my B&W male... I dont see anything wrong with it.. If They wenrt ment to be bred together..Then they wouldnt mate..




if they werent meant to be bred together then they wouldnt mate..... Interesting- Warning this link may be disturbing to some viewers  
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=9_RLPertuvQ">http://youtube.com/watch?v=9_RLPertuvQ</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > I have my female red with my B&W male... I dont see anything wrong with it.. If They wenrt ment to be bred together..Then they wouldnt mate..
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Lexi (Mar 27, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > I have my female red with my B&W male... I dont see anything wrong with it.. If They wenrt ment to be bred together..Then they wouldnt mate..
> ...



Hahaha see but the female wasnt letting him...so they didnt..
That guy was just really confused, or blind.


----------

